# Testing Steroid Powders



## K1 (Aug 28, 2012)

Are your powders what you think?
well obviously the 1 bad thing about making your own gear is you get a powder in the mail thats usually white, so how do you know what it really is? what if the source sent the wrong one? or what if he was scandalous and cut it with something to profit more? how do you know?

well a few ways.

obviously the best and only failproof way is to have a lab test it for you, this way you will know what it is without doubt, and also how pure it is. this is most recomended. but obviously you cant walk into just any lab and hand them some steroid powder and expect them not to question you lol. this also be somewhat expensive sometimes.

you can also look up a physical description in chemistry books such as the Merck Index, to try and get a rough visuall description of the powder for shits and kicks. not recomended at all.

some gear is a liquid or paste at room temp. such examples of this are testosterone enanthate, boldenone undeclynate(eq), and i also believe nandrolone decanoate(deca). there may be other these just came to mind.

this is because hormones have melting points, this is the temperature where they change(usually from a powder) into a liquid. the above mentioned have a melting point in the range of common room temperature. so they melt at room temp. other hormones have much higher melting points, so they need to be heated if you wanted them to melt. (dont confuse melting with dissolving in a solvent/oil)

a crude but very usefull home test you can do for free in the privacy of you own home is a melting point test. this will give you a very good idea if you have what you think you do, however its not very accurate for testing purity levels, if its a good source they should be relatively pure though.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
now everything has a specific melting point, this is determined by a few factors:

-the base drug ex. testosterone, nadrolone, boldenone, trenbolone etc...

- the ester attached to the hormone ex. propionate, acetate, enanthate, decanoate, undeclynate etc...

-the purity of the drug, if there are other things mixed in the powder this will skew the results of where it melts, they will not always melt seperately, but sometimes do, it depoends what the impurity is.

-and finally to a much lesser degree the method the manufacturer used to create the crystals. this usually has a very minimal effect but i thought i would mention it.

so what we can do is a rough test in our ovens to see where our powder melts. this is not accurate enough to make an assumption on purity levels, but it can be usefull enough to at least tell you you got the test prop you ordered, and not baking soda.

now first you find out the melting point of the hormone in question. they are usually listed in celcius, so be aware if your oven reads in farenheit.

lets say we are measuring test prop which has a melting point of 118-122c. thats about 244-251f.

preheat your oven to about 220f or so, you want it lower than the melting point.

i cant stress this part enough, YOUR OVEN THERMOMETER IS A PIECE OF SHIT AND ISNT ACCURATE! it sux but its true 99% of the time. im not kidding when i say yours could easily be off by 50degrees or more. im sure you can see why for our purposes this is not good. this is the downfall of this home test.

now what we can do to try and remedy this situation is go buy a couple oven thermometers at the local supermarket, they are usually under $5 ez. i recomend getting 2 diff types, not 2 of the same model, cause these are pieces of shit as well.

what we will try to do is use all 3 thermometers to acheive an average reading between the 3 of them, this will make the temperature reading more accurate. if you can read them acurate enough do this: therm 1 reads 215 therm 2 reads 225 therm 3 reads 220, add 215+225+220=660 divide by 3 660/3=220 so 220 is your reading.

when placing things in the oven, both the thermometers and the powder, we want to put a baking sheet int there first, then put something in between the baking sheet and the thermometer as well as the powder to insulate them. we only want the air temperature to affect our experiment, not direct(and higher) heat from the bottom flame/element. you must do this. an oven mitt works well but i set mine on fire above 375d. below that it was ok, so find something suitable.

put the other 2 into your oven(insluate them) and let the temp stabilize for a good 10min after it has preheated(important). take a look and see where the temp reads, hopefully all 2-3 of them read somewhat similar temperatures. if you see vastly different readings go get another themometer and put them all in there and see which one is the piece of shit, find it and throw it away.

ok so we are at 220 degrees now, so put a small amount of powder on a piece of aluminum foil, and place this in the oven with the thermometers on the insulator. let it sit at this temp for a few minuets as you lowered the temp when you open the oven door. every 5-10 min or so SLOWLY increase the temp 5 degrees or so, while watching the thermometers and the powder, noting the temp and whether the powder has melted yet. when the powder melts look at the temp and see what temp it melted at. yes this is tedious to sit there looking thorugh the oven window with a flashlight for 30min, cause you gotta watch it carefully if you want to be as accurate ass possible. i feel bad for those of you who have a free standing stove, cause youll be sitting on the floor.

theres a few things to keep in mind

an electric oven heats by cycling its coil element on and off, so the heat turns on and off, the temp will rise then fall, within a range, this is typically about 50degrees for an electric oven. this means when you set your oven at 400f it heats to 425 then cools to 375 then heats to 425 etc....

you can see how this can screw us, so watch those thermometers carefully. unfortunately they dont respond very fast, meaning if your temp is rising rapidly your therms might read 400 while its really at 410. thats why we increase the heat very very slowly to try and avoid this. sometimes its onavidable on certain ovens.

the reason why we must insulate the thermometers and the powder from direct heat is because the air temp may be 400 but the therm may get to 450 or more due to the radiant heat from the coils or flame, we want to measure air temp so we must shield everything from radiant heat.

if possible try and get a good digital thermometer, not a 12.99 internet chefs special. such examles are a micrometor which uses a probe type temperature sender, these are usually very accurate and they react to read the true temp within seconds, but they cost much more. these are all over the internet for sale.

if you have certain newer models of stoves, consider yourself lucky. a maytag with the advanced cooking system, a whilpool with the accubake system, or a general electric with the true temp system(they write this visibly on the oven somewhere easily seen). these are superior in that as opposed to a conventional stove which will heat to 425 then 375 then 425 etc.. they will typically maintain the temp within about 5 degrees of where you set them to, so 400 degrees is 398 then 402 then 398, much much better.......

all said and done, our test prop melted at 230 degrees instead of 244-251, what do we do? well, your thermometors were prob off or the air temp rose faster than the termometors could respond. or maybe you powder is unpure. regardless that would be close enough to know you still have test prop with a high level of confidence. this test will never be totally accurate but it gives us all a cheap at home way to feel confident were injecting what we think we are. if it melts WAY off, well time to talk to your source, but be confident your results are accurate before you rag on him.整


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 13, 2014)

Even easier
http://www.labmax.ca/categories/steroids-test-kit/


----------



## j2048b (Jun 14, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Even easier
> http://www.labmax.ca/categories/steroids-test-kit/



I dont think a lot of guys will EVER buy this trini... Shit storm waiting to happen!


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 14, 2014)

J20 said:


> I dont think a lot of guys will EVER buy this trini... Shit storm waiting to happen!



How come?
i mean doing the melting test would be the cheaper option but thats the only reason i see these test kits not being used..


----------



## j2048b (Jun 14, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> How come?
> i mean doing the melting test would be the cheaper option but thats the only reason i see these test kits not being used..



Ask most vets they would never ever buy this wirh a paper trail right to ur house? Na man not a lot of private dudes gonna go out and buy this, sorry man!  Opens up way to many doors to LE etc...


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 14, 2014)

J20 said:


> Ask most vets they would never ever buy this wirh a paper trail right to ur house? Na man not a lot of private dudes gonna go out and buy this, sorry man!  Opens up way to many doors to LE etc...



I see your point, but can't that be said about buying accessories for home brewing...ehh but than again there's excuse to be used ie; making injectable vitamins or w/e
guess i won't be using them anymore 
now i gotta do more learning *sigh*; can't wait to hurt my brain w/knowledge


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm not going to get into this much but a lot of members seem to think it's a lot easier then it really is, a source would be stupid to use a lab to test powder plain stupid these labs are told and will report to LE when illegal substances are sent in to be tested and if you have a real idiot source sending stuff on a regular basis then what you think will happen.

Bottom line to home brew or source you need to be educated or get educated in what you are doing then it gets simpler from there.

Members disagree but the fact is it mainly balls down to knowledge, trust, blood work, sides. *Results is user dependent on your training and diet.*

*Don't blame your source your Dbol didn't put on a shit ton of weight when your f'n on a cut diet!*


----------



## Canadian muscle (Jun 14, 2014)

I agree. You never know. Unless your getting regular blood work done and eating right.

Or you know the owner of an analytical laboratory that test your  and that's still useless because these Chinese powders can be inconsistent each batch


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah sending stuff off seams risky. But there is another website that is interesting. Wedinos.org they test all kinds of stuff. I like to go on there and see what people send in when it's not what they thought. U send the stuff in and the jus post the results for all to see. U get a batch number and that's how u locate ur sample.


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 14, 2014)

i think it comes down to trusting your source, i know this is kind of like burying your head in the sand, but my guy knows more about it than i ever will


----------



## Paolos (Jun 14, 2014)

Great replys by all! Education first and foremost, Trustworthy source, melting point test then bloodwork is all you need. Some times you will win and some times you might get burned
by a source.


----------



## green (Jun 20, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> Labmax has been proven to be unreliable....



by who buy those who sell bunk gear ? they already proved that GC/MS is unreliable

I have had this test kit for some time and it saved me a lot on bunk gear

every chemist will the you that colorometric tests are very reliable


----------



## green (Jun 20, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> How come?
> i mean doing the melting test would be the cheaper option but thats the only reason i see these test kits not being used..



all the powder from China is mixed with fillers at most you get 50% purity and you can mix dbol with some shit and it will have the same melting point what anavar

it is unreliable method every chemist will tell you, it is only physical property of substance


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 20, 2014)

green said:


> by who buy those who sell bunk gear ? they already proved that GC/MS is unreliable
> 
> I have had this test kit for some time and it saved me a lot on bunk gear
> 
> every chemist will the you that colorometric tests are very reliable



Are you shilling for Labmax? Your first 3 posts on these forums are all repping their tests. Can you please explain how GC/MS is unreliable or were you being facetious?


----------



## green (Jun 20, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Are you shilling for Labmax? Your first 3 posts on these forums are all repping their tests. Can you please explain how GC/MS is unreliable or were you being facetious?



Read carefully, I did not say that GC/MS is unreliable. I wrote they, "they" mean those who sell bunk gear. 

If you labmax test proved that somebody is selling bunk gear they of course he will attack the test but if the test shows that he has good gear they he say what it is good because passed labmax test.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 20, 2014)

green said:


> Read carefully, I did not say that GC/MS is unreliable. I wrote they, "they" mean those who sell bunk gear.



Which is why I specifically asked if you were being facetious. 

Now your turn to read carefully and not ignore my question:

Are you shilling for them? Are you a representative of theirs? Do you receive any compensation from them? I ask, again, bc you just joined, your first 4 posts are all about Labmax, and your IP address just happens to be about 45min away from Labmax facilities.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 21, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> lmfao.....shxt just got real
> Doc for the WIN



He ignored my question again...guess that's a silent yes. 

Somebody took my fun away from me before we were able to get warmed up


----------



## gammatrick (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice! I've looked for at home tests but yet to find any that are affordable.


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Oct 8, 2014)

So, question!

We want the reading of the heat it's melted at? Or, do we want to temp the melted hormone? 

Would it be easier to melt, and the point a laser gun at it? And by laser gun, I mean a temperature gun infrared‎


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 8, 2014)

gammatrick said:


> Nice! I've looked for at home tests but yet to find any that are affordable.



So not only do you not have receipes (double negative yes i know) for your gear or already know what carrier to use....you also don't know how to test your product BUT you still try to establish yourself as an UGL?????

Exuse my I.C.E but.....am i missing something here?


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 8, 2014)

Nope, that seems to sum it all up nicely.


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Oct 8, 2014)

I guess my question will be ignored....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2014)

Mrs.IH88 said:


> So, question!
> 
> We want the reading of the heat it's melted at? Or, do we want to temp the melted hormone?
> 
> Would it be easier to melt, and the point a laser gun at it? And by laser gun, I mean a temperature gun infrared‎


Infrared guns are inaccurate unless measure solids. In this case you want a calibrated bi-metallic stem thermometer or a thermocouple. And yes you want the temp of the hormone when melted


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you POB!! I know they're inaccurate, because we've tried that. We'll have to get one of those then.


----------



## Retired Bulldog (Nov 1, 2014)

Good post Im still soaking in brain food on the subject


----------



## james42 (Nov 4, 2014)

Using the oven for melting point testing isnt the best method imo. 
For compounds that don't have a extremely high melting point I use my method. 
Make a small tin foil boat about the size of your thumb. Put a tiny bit of powder in it.
Fill a pot with a couple inches of oil. Set the foil boat in it while very slowly heating on the stove. Use a thermometer stirring stick to slowly stir. When it melts just look at the thermometer. 
The oil has to be heated slowly to give the thermometer time to react.
I use this method all the time.


----------



## J_A (Dec 15, 2014)

I went ahead and made the investment in a digital hot plate. It's great for a melting point test and doing a heat cycle to sterilize liquids. I've done the research on LabMax and my understanding is, it will detect the presence but not the concentration. That's no indicator of purity, where the melting point give you a better idea. 

Before that, it was the density and it's displacement of liquid method. I used a 5ml pipette, a solvent applicable to my compound, and figure the compound density and it displacement of liquid (for example Testosterone Enanthate - Density 1.06g/1g Displaces 0.943mL). Mix compound with an applicable amount of solvent and draw into pipette. 2ml of solvent, 1g of Test E, and pipette should be showing 2.943ml. Hope this helps...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 15, 2014)

J_A said:


> I went ahead and made the investment in a digital hot plate. It's great for a melting point test and doing a heat cycle to sterilize liquids. I've done the research on LabMax and my understanding is, it will detect the presence but not the concentration. That's no indicator of purity, where the melting point give you a better idea.
> 
> Before that, it was the density and it's displacement of liquid method. I used a 5ml pipette, a solvent applicable to my compound, and figure the compound density and it displacement of liquid (for example Testosterone Enanthate - Density 1.06g/1g Displaces 0.943mL). Mix compound with an applicable amount of solvent and draw into pipette. 2ml of solvent, 1g of Test E, and pipette should be showing 2.943ml. Hope this helps...



Seems like you'll fit in just fine here sir. Welcome.


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 15, 2014)

Damn nerds.....


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 15, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Damn nerds.....


Just throw it in the microwave and hope for the best?


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 15, 2014)

deadlift666 said:


> Just throw it in the microwave and hope for the best?



Hot meals in 20 seconds......


----------



## Canadian muscle (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't know if this has been posted.
I believe gc/ms and FDIR to be the most reliable testing procedures


----------



## conan (Dec 29, 2014)

*DISCLAIMER - JUST MY OPINION*

Um maybe I'M missing something here and I hope it doesn't come off the wrong way, but WTF?  I mean its great that everyone is concerned about what they are actually getting, the potency of said product, and the validity of their source, but doesn't this really just boil down to trust?  This isn't exactly regulated, FDA approved, Wallgreens bought product we're discussing here, its as the name states UNDERGROUND LABS!  It's the game everyone chooses to play which comes with very real risks and rewards.

To put it into perspective, since this is still considered the "Black Market" (even though most don't see it that way) much in the way narcotics are...  If i were a junkie or weekend warrior and I wanted to go and pick up (coke, weed, speed, ex, etc) I'm most definitely not going to go call a dealer, get some product, and have it tested before using it.  I would open the bag and slam it, snort it, smoke it, swallow it and wait for the high. This is without knowing where it came from, how it was made, who stepped on it, how it was transported etc...  You just do it anyway.  If its shit... you get a new dealer.

Again, am I missing something here?  Isn't this the game we all play?  Just because this is the fitness community doesn't mean the same rules don't apply.  If you want to go out and take that extra step to test, fine... but your not a lab and the results are going to be sub par at best.  IMO... this should be "tested" in the same way as above.  Jab that shit, wait for the results and get bloods done to verify.  Trust is validated much in the way street drugs are.  A dealer gets recognition when his product is awesome as will a source of UGL or powders.

It is up to you as the consumer to do your due diligence before buying anything in the first place.  Luckily we are part of an awesome / one of a kind community here and we have the luxury of leaning on each other for advice, the ability to get help when needed, and most of all trust!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 29, 2014)

Conan we aren't junkies and there is no comparison of aas to heroin. We aren't dying for a fix and therefore aren't willing to take the level of risk a heroin addict might as evidenced by the number of heroin deaths versus steroid deaths.

The point of all of this is to 1. Make sure your product you are injecting is legit to protect yourself and your wallet. And 2. To out scammers who sell bad products. It keeps everyone honest.

But yes in the end there has to be that level of trust.
 Unfortunately there are too many pieces of shit out there.


----------



## conan (Dec 29, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Conan we aren't junkies and there is no comparison of aas to heroin. We aren't dying for a fix and therefore aren't willing to take the level of risk a heroin addict might as evidenced by the number of heroin deaths versus steroid deaths.
> 
> The point of all of this is to 1. Make sure your product you are injecting is legit to protect yourself and your wallet. And 2. To out scammers who sell bad products. It keeps everyone honest.
> 
> ...



I agree, we aren't junkies, and apologies if I was unclear.  There are plenty of recreational drug users that only partake a few times out of the year and don't fall into the junkie category either.  That being said, they still fall victim to the same issues though.

All I was making reference to is the means at which the product is acquired is still the same.  Though test kits exist for both http://www.eztestkits.com/en/ez-testing-kits vs http://www.labmax.ca/products/steroids-and-various-substances-test-kit-case.html I don't think they can get granular enough to provide accurate results.  

Do I wish there was a better way... Hell Yeah!  The entrepreneur in me sees a gap in the market and an opportunity to capitalize while putting many o' bodybuilders mind's at ease   Who's in?


----------



## strongbow (Feb 27, 2015)

............................................................................................................


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 27, 2015)

strongbow said:


> Hey i am thinking of getting a Vidas mini - any thoughts.?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Roche-Mini-Vidas-12-/121531613867?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


If you get it let me know.


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 28, 2015)

DIDNT READ THRU THIS HOLE THING BUT U CAN DO THIS VERY CHEAP. JUST GET A HOT PLATE. AND GET ONE OF THOSE TEMPATURE LASER GUNS. yOU JUST POINT THE TEMP THEM GUN(WHATEVER ITS CALLED LOL0 AT THE HOT PLATE AND YOU GET A VERY ACCURATE READING OF THE TEMP.

I DIDNT HAVE TIME TO RREAD THIS ALL SO THIS MAY HAVE BEEN MENTIONED . ITS A CHEAPER WAY THEN BUYING A REAL EXPENSIVE HEATING PLATE.


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 28, 2015)

j_a said:


> i went ahead and made the investment in a digital hot plate. It's great for a melting point test and doing a heat cycle to sterilize liquids. I've done the research on labmax and my understanding is, it will detect the presence but not the concentration. That's no indicator of purity, where the melting point give you a better idea.
> 
> Before that, it was the density and it's displacement of liquid method. I used a 5ml pipette, a solvent applicable to my compound, and figure the compound density and it displacement of liquid (for example testosterone enanthate - density 1.06g/1g displaces 0.943ml). Mix compound with an applicable amount of solvent and draw into pipette. 2ml of solvent, 1g of test e, and pipette should be showing 2.943ml. Hope this helps...



this is a great idea i have never thought of. To test if u got what u paid for1


----------



## strongbow (Feb 28, 2015)

.......................................................................................................................


----------

